# FR: on t'expose dans un musée



## ryanaple

Dear All,

Des t-shirts en ruine. Des chaussures préhistoriques. Des jeans fendus aux genoux. Plus démodé, on *t'*expose dans un musée.

i read this phase from a book, my question is 't' here is verbes pronominaux? so it is 'te'?
before i think the verbes pronominaux for 'on' should be 'se', because i always think the why to use 'on' from grammar view just same as 'il/elle', no?

thanks in advance.
ryan


----------



## wildan1

Hello ryanaple,

Un verbe pronominal is one that uses the pronoun reflexively--the subject matches the indirect or direct object--usually to give the verb a special meaning.

_Il s'appelle Jacques - His name is Jacques (_literally _He calls himself Jacques)
Nous nous sommes habillés - We got dressed (_literally_ We dressed ourselves)
Ils se rendent compte que - They realize that (_literally_ They give an account to themselves that)_

(I am explaining this in English with the assumption that you are more advanced in English than in French--and both of these Western languages use reflexive expressions, but they usually aren't the same ones.)

In your sentence the indirect object (te, t') is not the same as the subject il, so no, it is not un verbe pronominal (reflexive verb in English). _Te_ changes to _t'_ because the word after it starts with a vowel (t'expose), but it means the same thing.

_Il *s*'expose_ would be the pronominal (reflexive) form (but careful--using it changes the meaning to else in this example!)


----------



## olivier68

"on t'expose dans un musée"....

"t'" is DIRECT object.
"on expose quoi/qui ?" : TOI

Rien à voir avec les verbes pronominaux ou les pronoms réfléchis.


----------



## ryanaple

Dear Wildan and Olivier,

Thank you for your explain, I now understand 't' here is object, and below is the whole paragraph, could you kindly let me know what 't' refer to?

Des t-shirts en ruine. Des chaussures préhistoriques. Des jeans fendus aux genoux. Plus démodé, on t'expose dans un musée.


----------



## amerloqueNYC

Hi Ryanapple,
The text is describing the clothes somebody is wearing and the speaker wants to show that the clothes are old. To be funny, the speaker suggests that the clothes are so old that the person wearing them could be displayed in a museum: "T-shirts in ruins. Prehistoric shoes. Jeans split open at the knees. [If your clothes were] more out-dated, somebody would put you on display in a museum."
Hope that makes sense!


----------



## ryanaple

Dear AmerloqueNYC,

This really make sense for me, thank you.

Still, ths, in that case i am thinking why the writer don't use 'on les expose dans un musée'? because I feel the writer want to throw all old clothes


----------



## Maître Capello

In the last sentence, the speaker talks about *people* wearing old-fashioned clothes, not about the clothes themselves. He therefore used _t'_, not _les_. In other words, he says that if people wear more old-fashioned clothes than those previously described, those people should be put on display in a museum.


----------



## JClaudeK

Plus démodé, on *t'*expose dans un musée. = Si tu portais des vêtements encore plus démodés, on pourrait *t'*exposer (avec tes vêtements)  dans un musée. / Celui qui porterait des vêtements encore plus démodés, on pourrait *l*'exposer (avec ses vêtements)  dans un musée.


----------



## ryanaple

Dear Maître and Jclaudek,

Thanks and how I figure out if the writer talks about clothes or people In the last sentence?


----------



## atcheque

You don't talk to clothes. You don't address them using _tu_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nobody wants to put them (_clothes *or *people_) really into a museum, it's just a joke. 

_"Plus démodé, on t'expose .... "_ est construit sur le même modèle que Plus <adjectif>, tu meurs


----------



## ryanaple

Fantastic, thanks, language is really amazing


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai relu tout le fil de messages qui ouvre des horizons. La phrase manque un peu de contexte qui permettrait de l'éclairer.

Hors de tout contexte spécifique, je pense finalement que le discours se fait avec l'objet lui-même et non pas avec celui/celle qui le porte.
N'avez-vous jamais parlé à vos objets ?

Par exemple, pour une collection de timbres :

"Toi, tu es le plus beau : je t'expose !
Toi, tu es le plus rare... je te laisse au coffre"

Seul le contexte, ici, me semble pouvoir décider si on adresse à l'objet ou à la personne qui le porte.


----------



## amerloqueNYC

olivier68 said:


> Seul le contexte, ici, me semble pouvoir décider si on adresse à l'objet ou à la personne qui le porte.



C'est bien vrai, Olivier68! Ceci m'a donné l'idée d'aller chercher la citation, et je l'ai trouvée sur Google Books (Sophie prend les grands moyens, par Louise Leblanc), et le contexte montre que la narratrice se parle, en se moquant de ses propres vêtements. Ryanapple, it looks like the narrator girl is talking to herself, and making fun of her own clothes. Book digitalization saves the day!


----------

